# Castration advice



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

i need advice. No scoldings please, i already know I goofed up. Last week we attempted to band an adult buck about 150 lbs. he isn’t really wild but doesn’t like to be handled beyond a scratch on the back. We were able to wrestle him down but then found out the elastrator and bands were too small for the job. Couldn’t even get one testicle through the band. Since we had him down and had vaccinated him with tetanus toxoid already, we decided to use a large zip tie to band him. This didn’t work. He went off feed and his scrotum swelled up to about 50 % larger than normal. After five days we saw him losing weight and no sign of improvement. We could tell he was very uncomfortable. Rather than watch him waste away and die from malnutrition or an infection we decided to castrate him surgically. I can’t afford the $400 the vet wanted. We did the job fine and then put two elastrator bands up on his empty purse to control any bleeding. That part went ok as well but he has been sleeping in the same spot for the last four hours. We did give him 2cc of penicillin. Any advice on getting him back to normal and getting his appetite back? Any supplements or meds that would help?
Sign me “learning the hard way”


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

More than likely he has an infection going on. Penicillin is 1cc per 20 lbs.


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> More than likely he has an infection going on. Penicillin is 1cc per 20 lbs.


Thanks. I will give him more in the morning


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Try to get that zip tie off. It's very painful. Meantime order a California Bander. I have never used one but hear it is good on older bucks.


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Can you get a temperature? That would be a pretty good indicator of infection. We had our 9 month old buck surgically castrated when he was in rut because he was becoming such a monster towards us. Anyways he didn't handle it very well and went off feed, became lethargic, and weak. We gave him vit B injections to stimulate his appetite and also banamine, which helped so much we figured it was the amount of pain he was in that made him feel so crappy.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I take it that if you have castrated him then you took the zip ty off right ? Also he will need the antibiotics since he has an infection and swelling. He doesn't need the elastrator bands either. He needs to be able to drain and heal up. Unless he is bleeding really big time. He should clot and stop bleeding on his own. I would suggest spraying his sack with something like Wound Kote to help keep down infection on the outer surface. That's my :2c: worth. Good luck


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is he?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The site needs to drain, get the zip tie off and keep the incision site open and draining. Spray something like blukote to help with infection control


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

nancy d said:


> Try to get that zip tie off. It's very painful. Meantime order a California Bander. I have never used one but hear it is good on older bucks.


We were able to get the zip tie off once we removed the testicles and were able to band his purse. He is doing much better today after penicillin and bluukote and some B12.


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I take it that if you have castrated him then you took the zip ty off right ? Also he will need the antibiotics since he has an infection and swelling. He doesn't need the elastrator bands either. He needs to be able to drain and heal up. Unless he is bleeding really big time. He should clot and stop bleeding on his own. I would suggest spraying his sack with something like Wound Kote to help keep down infection on the outer surface. That's my :2c: worth. Good luck


Thanks. Great advice and we did band him and took off the zip tie. We dressed him win blukote. He is doing better today.


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

jschies said:


> How is he?


Doing great now!


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

nancy d said:


> Try to get that zip tie off. It's very painful. Meantime order a California Bander. I have never used one but hear it is good on older bucks.


Thanks. We did take the zip tie off and he is doing much better. Appetite is coming back. Love the California bender! Should have had one.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

:happygoat:arty:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for being willing to post your experience as a lesson to all. No zip ties, also known as cable ties, for castration.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my! Well, we've all made mistakes (Don't ask me about the botched abscess lancing!). I'm SO GLAD all ended well!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is an idea for people who want to band larger testes (California and Callicrate both are very good ideas)

http://livestockconcepts.com/en/equipment/576-tri-bander-kit-w-35-bands.html

I imagine this would also be good for banding horns?


----------



## FunkySkunk (Feb 19, 2018)

I have taken a pledge to band and debud all future buckling at ten days of age. No more messing with the big guys for this cowboy!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That seems really late for disbudding, and really early for castrating. The worst of both worlds, so to speak.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Late for disbudding and too early for banding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## whitepinepete (Aug 15, 2021)

FunkySkunk said:


> i need advice. No scoldings please, i already know I goofed up. Last week we attempted to band an adult buck about 150 lbs. he isn’t really wild but doesn’t like to be handled beyond a scratch on the back. We were able to wrestle him down but then found out the elastrator and bands were too small for the job. Couldn’t even get one testicle through the band. Since we had him down and had vaccinated him with tetanus toxoid already, we decided to use a large zip tie to band him. This didn’t work. He went off feed and his scrotum swelled up to about 50 % larger than normal. After five days we saw him losing weight and no sign of improvement. We could tell he was very uncomfortable. Rather than watch him waste away and die from malnutrition or an infection we decided to castrate him surgically. I can’t afford the $400 the vet wanted. We did the job fine and then put two elastrator bands up on his empty purse to control any bleeding. That part went ok as well but he has been sleeping in the same spot for the last four hours. We did give him 2cc of penicillin. Any advice on getting him back to normal and getting his appetite back? Any supplements or meds that would help?
> Sign me “learning the hard way”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2018. But you need to probably a 14 day course of twice a day penicillin. Sepsis could be a big issue. I'd get the boys banded ASAP and do the 14 days of penicillin. Hopefully they will be ok.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You need a vet involved. Removing the zip tie bands allowed bacteria from the dying area into the blood stream.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vet right away.


----------

